# Exotic Species



## Atrak (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sure a lot of people started writing a story, wanted to put an anthro in there, but didn't want any of the common ones, and couldn't think of any good anthro species. I personally don't need exotic species for the series I am writing atm, but I'm sure that others would like a sort of list of possible anthros. Like if you want to make furries from space, and don't want them looking like someone's pet poodle.

So please, post exotic species that you've thought of, or that you've seen used before. If you did not think of the idea, please give credit where it is due. Do not post common anthros like a Wolf-man or anything. This way, we won't have fifty threads from people asking for help thinking of an anthro  .

Thanks.

Yours truly,
~(see sig below )


----------



## Volpino (Oct 2, 2009)

With the comic "Kevin and Kell" out there, it's hard to come up with much in the way of original anthro combinations. I try to avoid using too much in the way of "unique" character types because it just leads to the reader feeling like the writer is trying to be contrary more than original. Examples are dwarfs that like trees, dark elves that like the open sky, and skunks with an allergy to their own scent. If you don't have a solid story reason for breeding a skunk with a gecko, it just looks like you were unable to do something unique in the story line, so resorted to a unique mechanic.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2009)

I would say Thylacine because they are not done that much.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> I'm sure a lot of people started writing a story, wanted to put an anthro in there....


I read that in the style of "started writing a story, _then_ wanted to put an anthro in" -- a nice little recipe for disaster if they haven't put enough thought into their story first.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry, I'm speaking about my own style of writing  . I free type. It's better to plan it out, but I am currently unable to do so.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2009)

You sound like me during NaNoWriMo.  (Which, incidentally, starts in four weeks....)

I guess I was just saying that along the lines of stories that have anthros "for the sake of having anthros", their presence having no significance to the story as a whole.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh, in my stories, anthros play a large role  . But I sometimes don't decide what specific species to make a certain character until I'm typing about him/her.


----------



## Mojotaian (Oct 4, 2009)

All of mine are kept for personal use and may or may not be used in a profitable novel and therefore I will not disclose these... Although one is my fursona, he is the last, so don't get any ideas... 

Helpful huh!


----------



## Atrak (Oct 4, 2009)

Heh heh. Your >:-( failed  . But I agree. Don't use anyone's ideas for profit if they do not give you permission.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 4, 2009)

>: (
Let's see if no nose works  .


----------



## NythWolf (Oct 6, 2009)

i had the same problem at first and what i did was watch a lot of animal planet and saw two animals with locations world apart and blended them together to make my bad guy. then others where made with human/animal hybrid bodies and gave a small history about how that works. just play with different combos and see what works where.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 6, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> You sound like me during NaNoWriMo.  (Which, incidentally, starts in four weeks....)
> 
> I guess I was just saying that along the lines of stories that have anthros "for the sake of having anthros", their presence having no significance to the story as a whole.



Btw, what is NaNoWriMo? It sounds like that short story contest. Is that so? If not, can you tell me what it is, please?


----------



## Volpino (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.nanowrimo.org/

Bing is your friend. =)


----------



## Atrak (Oct 7, 2009)

Soooo...what happens during November? We just post stories on there? Is there a competition or something? Prizes maybe? XD


----------



## Atrak (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh, and do the stories have to be rated PG-13 (i.e. no sex scenes)


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 7, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Soooo...what happens during November? We just post stories on there? Is there a competition or something? Prizes maybe? XD



Short answers: You try to write 50,000 words in 30 days. No. No. No, unless you count the downloadable winner's certificate and icons.

Longer answers: Read the website.

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/faq


----------



## Volpino (Oct 7, 2009)

And remember: Bing is your friend. 

http://www.bing.com


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Soooo...what happens during [NaNoWriMo] ? We just post stories on there? Is there a competition or something? Prizes maybe? XD


NaNoWriMo really has only one rule:  You start on November 1st, finish on November 30th, if you've written 50,000 words between those dates then you win.

Nanowrimo.org has its own share of forums and topics, you can update your author profile with your latest word count or copy-paste an excerpt from your novel, but those just perks.  The real challenge is just to write 50,000 words.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 7, 2009)

Wait...that has so many holes for cheating. If you just have to say you wrote 50k words...well, that's obvious  . If you have to post it on the site, people can write it ahead of time. Is there like, a theme that they only release at midnight, November 1st? A theme that is totally random? Or is it just a sort of free-typing thing, where you just type whatever, not really getting into a story?


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 7, 2009)

*sigh*

No, there's no theme. It's a _challenge._ It doesn't matter that there would be plenty of ways to cheat. There's really no point in cheating because the only thing to win is the satisfaction of having written 50K words in a month.

Again, read the FAQ.


----------



## GraemeLion (Oct 7, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Wait...that has so many holes for cheating. If you just have to say you wrote 50k words...well, that's obvious  . If you have to post it on the site, people can write it ahead of time. Is there like, a theme that they only release at midnight, November 1st? A theme that is totally random? Or is it just a sort of free-typing thing, where you just type whatever, not really getting into a story?



The point is not to be "better" or "worse."  It's to encourage people to write.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 7, 2009)

I see...sorry, poet, for my noobishness in this, but, in this, I *am *a noob  . I'm glad that there's no prize, as it makes it more fun for me when I know I'm writing with people who are doing it for the fun of the challenge. 50k isn't a problem for me, if I'm motivated  . Now, where did I put that motivation...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 8, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Wait...that has so many holes for cheating.


Nanowrimo FAQ is way ahead of ya.

- "Can I just write one word 50,000 times?
- (and: the Script Frenzy version)



redcard said:


> The point is not to be "better" or "worse."  It's to encourage people to write.


"Why even bother?"


----------



## Altamont (Oct 26, 2009)

Volpino said:


> With the comic "Kevin and Kell" out there, it's hard to come up with much in the way of original anthro combinations.



Lol, K&K is one of my all time favorite strips!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2009)

Drawn by Bill Holbrook . . . why does that name sound so familiar?

Wait a minute -- I know those eyes... Safe Havens!


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 8, 2009)

Atrakaj, would a scratch-built alien species or two be the kind of thing you are looking for?


----------



## Atrak (Nov 9, 2009)

Probably. Something that isn't used often, and one that is completely made up and new would fit the bill  . I don't need it, specifically, just thought others might like some ideas.


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

I came up with dog-people and sheep-people, who live in... something rather unlike peace and harmony, in that the Stone Age-styled dog-people try to eat the sheep-people, and the Bronze Age-styled sheep-people fend them off with hoplite phalanxes.

(I got nuthin')


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Nov 14, 2009)

My hybrid characters usually come right off the top of my mind...  However weird it might be at the moment.

My mind just recently came up with the concept of a Badger / Honey Badger hybrid policefur ... and just how ornery he/she might be.


----------



## Atrak (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmmm...I'm not that familiar with the different types of badgers  .

(There are different types?!! XD )


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Nov 16, 2009)

Badger

Honey Badger aka Ratel

^_^

and, yes, there are other species of badger. ^_^


----------

